
Why the World Needs CSS Developers - eldad_fux
https://medium.com/@elad/why-the-world-needs-css-developers-318025a6f5c1
======
zoontek
This article is wrong about React: it does not generates unreadable CSS class
names. CSS in JS libraries do.

By default, using only react + react-dom, you can achieve the exact same
output as "handwritten HTML + CSS".

But CSS in JS is not bad either: it generates unique class names by using
murmurhash on rules and it makes a lot of sense in a component approach (you
can see it like an automatic BEM method).

Even better: The main pain point of this approach (runtime cost) will soon
entirely disappear. Linaria already provides a solution, Facebook will soon
roll is own (called StyleX for now). It will create a stylesheet file with
atomic CSS rules (one rule per class) and replace the classNames directly at
compilation time, offering deduplication, eliminates of dead code and
maintenability without sacrificing performances. IMHO a huge step in CSS
development.

------
dpix
Styling, layout and Dom composition are so tightly coupled that being a CSS
only developer would be impossible. Particularly in the react world where
everything is JavaScript, good luck trying to write a component and pass it on
to someone else styling it.

I agree that the scope of a front end developer is becoming very expansive,
having to worry about accessibility concerns along with styling, performance,
architecture is hard, but good teams usually cover all these things well
enough combined.

------
butz
Not every website has to be "an app". You can build pretty functional
presentational websites and blogs using CSS only for front-end. I'm going as
far as replacing client side scripts (e.g. google analytics) with server side
alternatives for my small projects. And with features like lazy image loading
already supported by browser this really makes front-end developer life
easier.

------
elad2412
This is one of my most important articles, on the issue of why I think the web
industry is going in the wrong direction, hope you will like it

~~~
burnte
"CSS 3, unlike CSS 2.1, is an open standard, which means that it is
continuously updated. "

No, that means it's unencumbered by licensing. It being a living document
means it's continuously updated.

------
jmnicolas
If CSS is so complex that you can only be good at it at the exclusion of other
fields, maybe it's too complex ?

~~~
p410n3
What do you wanna do about it?

Remove CSS?

~~~
jmnicolas
Make it less complex. CSS 4 maybe.

------
altmind
Is this the author's github?
[https://github.com/elad2412](https://github.com/elad2412)

~~~
guessmyname
> _Is this the author 's github?
> [https://github.com/elad2412](https://github.com/elad2412) _

Medium accounts are inherently linked to Twitter accounts.

The author of the article is using @elad [1] which maps 1-to-1 to Twitter [2].

In their Twitter profile there is a link pointing to their personal website
[3].

Their personal website has a link to their main GitHub account [4].

GitHub account @elad2412 was created on July 01, 2012.

GitHub account @SaladFork was created on July 22, 2009.

[1] [https://medium.com/@elad](https://medium.com/@elad)

[2] [https://twitter.com/elad](https://twitter.com/elad)

[3] [https://blog.eladshahar.com/](https://blog.eladshahar.com/)

[4] [https://github.com/SaladFork](https://github.com/SaladFork)

~~~
elad2412
Just to correct the last 2 links are wrong, these are my other links: [3]
[https://eladsc.com](https://eladsc.com) [4]
[https://github.com/elad2412](https://github.com/elad2412)

(My github isn't my main thing)

